

Requests per second vs. concurrent connections - bhauer
http://tiamat.tsotech.com/rps-vs-connections

======
lgray
This page had way too much going on. I'm interested in the topic, but couldn't
get past the introduction with the constantly moving background.

~~~
krg
You can click "stop animation" at the bottom right to turn that off.

~~~
PeterisP
I didn't notice such an option - so the UI doesn't lead to that.

But it was really hard to read due to the movement.

